# Stubborn Legs - send me a leg workout from hell please



## CMayhugh (May 19, 2016)

So my legs are stubborn as shit, and I've been trying a ton of techniques to make them grow, and I'm just having trouble with it. If anyone knows of anything that'll force them to grow, it'd be greatly appreciated.  Im 20, natural, able to squat 400+lbs, and just don't have the mass to show for it.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

what sort of techniques have you been using?  give a run down of whst you've been doing, and how. Be specific.


----------



## CMayhugh (May 19, 2016)

Been starting w/ barbell squats. Usually pyramiding up to a few sets of 5, then back down. I've been trying to develop a bit of a "power building" approach and have been doing higher weight/lower reps with my compound movements. Been working with different leg positioning as well. Sadly, my school doesn't have a traditional hack squat, so I've been using a leg press for higher rep work with a focus on keeping my feet closer together to work my vastus lateralis, which I feel is lacking in mass. From here, I'll hit a hamstring movement or two, then extensions or lunges. Maybe a few more if I've got a bit left in the tank, which I have lately since coming home from school. I'll try to throw some sets w/ 3-5sec negatives in there as well, generally on leg press.  My hamstring development has improved, yet my quads feel small.  Calves are just a major bitch, but I'm finding out that if I blast the shit out of them w/ high volume, they respond (slowly but surely). Haven't really gotten into supersets too much on legs because I have been trying to squat heavy each session, and am not really sure how/where to fit them in. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

Too bad on not having a hack squat. Look, I was able to build 29' quads by the time I was 20 without ever squatting more than 375. If you're looking to build big muscular quads you'll have to learn to squat in a way where you only focus on the quads themselves without incorporating the hips and glutes. What I did was using a narrow shoulder width stance, high bar, squatting to pararell level, and never stopping or resting at the top. A steady up and down movement with no locking out. 5 sets of 8 reps, two minutes rest only, no more. Then finish off with a 20 rep squat. The leg press, same thing, constant motion with no lockout, 5 sets. Sometimes I would superset the hack with the leg press. But you don't have a hack. Try adding some sissy squats with a 45lb plate. I do recommend you do a heavy day squat once a every other week.  do this with as heavy weight as you can but make sure you don't lock out, and make sure your able t complete all 5 sets and hit your reps. if what you're doing now isn't working then try this for 12 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## CMayhugh (May 19, 2016)

Sounds good. I'll definitely need to work on hip/ankle mobility for squatting with a closer stance but will definitely try this! Thanks.  Going to try to up the intensity like crazy too. Will be making myself blow chunks if thats what it takes.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

CMayhugh said:


> Sounds good. I'll definitely need to work on hip/ankle mobility for squatting with a closer stance but will definitely try this! Thanks.  Going to try to up the intensity like crazy too. Will be making myself blow chunks if thats what it takes.



Oh man I did blow chunks a couple times squatting 10x10 with 45 seconds rest.


----------



## CMayhugh (May 19, 2016)

Oh god that sounds like hell. Im going to be attacking these leg days like none other.  Will be moving to Chicago (the actual city) at the end of the month for a summer internship, and will be training at an old school hardcore gym. Should have access to tons of valuable equipment.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2016)

CMayhugh said:


> Oh god that sounds like hell. Im going to be attacking these leg days like none other.  Will be moving to Chicago (the actual city) at the end of the month for a summer internship, and will be training at an old school hardcore gym. Should have access to tons of valuable equipment.



Good! Then they should have a hack. Use it.


----------



## Runningwild (May 19, 2016)

Hey man, something that has worked for me is doing lots of reps and sets on squats and leg press 10x10.  Then follow it with leg extensions so that after your legs are already tired from the more compound exercises you have really good isolation of the quads with the extensions.  The thing I do with my extensions is do like 4 sets of about 15, nothing too crazy with weight but focus on slow movements and really trying to isolate the quads and when you get to the top pause for a second or two and squeeze the quads during the entire pause, and then slowly go back down.  I agree with Seeker on the tip when doing squats and leg press to not lock out this way you are always keeping the muscles under stress the entire lift.  This works for me but my legs are super responsive that I have to be careful not to over do my legs because they wont be in proportion to the rest of my body just by looking at the squat rack.


----------



## CMayhugh (May 19, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Good! Then they should have a hack. Use it.


Yeah will do. Been home 2 weeks now from school and my regular gym here at home has a hack too. Been using it a lot. Just don't have access at school.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 19, 2016)

For me on leg press to hammer the quads push thru your toes. Put all the weight on the balls of your feet and toes. You'll feel the quads being hammered. 

Coach gingerbush has me doing single leg db split squats. Love them now. Again push thru your toes and quads will be on fire.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 19, 2016)

Platt skwaats. Make sure you're mobile though, or you'll snap your back.


----------



## CardinalJacked (May 20, 2016)

Start out by doing hamstring curls and leg extensions. 100 reps if each to get them on fire. Squat 10x10. Then finish with 400m lunges. That'll do it. 

Good luck walking to your car.


----------

